

Ask HN: iGoogle Replacement - MrMeker

Now that Google Reader is gone, iGoogle is next.<p>What is everyone going to replace it with?
======
slater
"I really like iGoogle -- are there any other alternatives?"

[https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/2664197?hl=en](https://support.google.com/websearch/answer/2664197?hl=en)

------
drKarl
Did anyone use iGoogle at all?

------
m1k3yboi
Already done, duckduckgo.com

~~~
kachhalimbu
He meant iGoogle
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IGoogle](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IGoogle)

~~~
m1k3yboi
I know what he meant, but duckduckgo is now my homepage, used to be iGoogle,
but that's rubbish and tracks. DDG has it's goodies section and is superior in
terms of search.

------
dlf
netvibes.com

